# Got my bear skull back



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The rug won’t be done for some time yet but got the skull back. It measured 17 3/4”. Bigger than I would have guessed. Still waiting to see what he squared on the hide. Trying to figure out mount/display. I would like to put it on a wall


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

😯😯

WoW. THAT is really neat!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Very cool. Can't wait to see the rug!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's awesome! I want one.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

He said he won’t start on rug till the spring. I’m excited though. Got a spot on the wall picked out


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

35whelen said:


> He said he won't start on rug till the spring. I'm excited though. Got a spot on the wall picked out


Gives you something to look forward to.


----------

